# Canoptek Spider



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I advance ordered a Spider and a batch of wraiths, and decided to assemble the spider as soon as they showed up at my doorstep...

With the "scanner" attachment...









A shot of the VERY detailed underside and fabricator array...









I magnetized the Particle Beamer and can switch it in and out with the scanner...









Notes on construction:
- You WILL want to paint the scarab hive inside the two abdomen halves before gluing; No way to reach them afterwards.
- I suggest attaching the head and abdomen first so you can properly align the legs later; Following GWs instructions, I glued the legs first, and had issues with both the head and abdomen fitting properly.

Also based and began painting this bad boy...


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

wow. that is one nice model. I was on the fence, but now am sure I want 1 or more


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I hate you, I hate you this is not making want to build a necron army any less. Of course the ork part me is wondering what I could loot that into. Looks really nice, I can't wait to start with my necron army.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

a killer kan? maybe

and that is one nice spyder


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work on the paint job. Awesome model.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think this works for table top quality. But I think the dry brushing looks like the brush was _Too_ dry - while the color looks awesome the coverage isn't very even.

The edge highlights are kinda wavy as well? I think they might turn out better using more of the side of the brush, as opposed to the tip. With the side you have to aim and steady it less. You can just slide it along the external edge of the model.

The green looks bright and hot like it is actually glowing. I really dig that!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> I hate you, I hate you this is not making want to build a necron army any less. Of course the ork part me is wondering what I could loot that into. Looks really nice, I can't wait to start with my necron army.


"And it shall be called the... SPIDORK!"

Kreuger- All I can do these days (at best) is table-top quality. As stated in my Project Log, I'm suffering from degrading eyesight and terminal kidney disease; Often I get the shakes, so I'm happy when my 'Crons don't look like Orks :wink:.... But thanks for the comments, anyway. Mostly I wanted to show off how the model looked, and was actually debating putting up my (bad) painting effort...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh, I miss a week or so here and come back to find you once again sharing your heresies, oh foul and loathesome xeno-loving heretic... :wink: Actually seeing the blasted thing makes me want it more for my own foul and loathesome xeno! :biggrin: What gets me is how it looks like it's 'mothering' a wee little scarab... That's just sick and/or wrong, oh perfidious purveyor of loathesome and foul heresies... :biggrin:

I'm also drawn to the belly shot of it painted where even the paint pots are upside down...  Is this more of your heretical Tzeentchian magic or have you created a pocket dimension from where you paint and take pictures? :wink:

Ah well, take care, oh damned dirty heretic scum! :biggrin:

Nate


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great work Deneris. I have been toying with the idea of starting a necron army but couldn't find a scheme I liked enough to start with. Consider it robbed.


----------

